# Acrylic brushes



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

Hopefully I’m no timed out again. This site gives little time to post so pre-type in Word then pasted it on.
I want to try acrylic decorating painting like that on barges. After watching a video by April Numamato who kicked this idea in gear.
However too many brush choices and don’t want to buy the wrong ones, Taklon, Synthetic white or gold colour, Other natural hoghair coarse and stiff, from horses coarse and sturdy, Nylon or Polyester,springy and holds fine tip. Have seenone set in a case for just under £10 looks similar to those used by AprilNumamoto gold coloured fibres
Also retarder and flow medium? Which is best make.
Thanks


----------

